# Defend Youtube Wednesday



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I noticed on StiltBeastStudios page that Allen now has a heckler. The guy is actually quite a jerk. I propose we all band together and make him miserable by bombarding his youtube channel with irrelevant, heckling comments until he stops. He might be able to defeat one or two of us, but he'll never be able to beat ALL of us. Anyone else want to help?

**EDIT**
"Guy's" name is Tom Lopez. Looking at "his" channel, it appears "he" is a pre-surgery trans-sexual woman with a self hate complex. "He" posts a lot of comments about how "God Hates gays", etc on "his" page. Very strange, if you ask me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Personally, I think the best approach to someone like this is to ignore him. Hecklers are looking for attention, and responding in kind only fuels the flaming.

I know on YouTube that the ability to leave comments can be disabled, and you can also set up your videos with a requirement that you approve comments before they can post to the site.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

LOVE YOUTUBE WEDNESDAY!!!!..but I agree to just ignore him...less is more some times.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I agree with RoxyBlue and scarrycher! The best thing to do is to ignore this heckler. Going on his site only feeds his need for attention and it gives them something more to bitch about. It's like adding fuel to the fire, the more you add the bigger it gets! Best just to let this guy fade into oblivion!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think Allen can block him. Her. Shim.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am not sure but I think he took care of it. i don't see any comments being offensive on the videos. i went through 7 videos at random and they are all ok.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah, I think that he blocked the guy or something. They're not there anymore.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

YEA!!! youtube wednesday is heckeless!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Never ceases to amaze me why some people try to take the pleasure and joy away from others. What possible reasoning could anyone have for heckling someone who posts stuff to help inspire others. People are really stupid sometimes.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

First rule of dealing with trolls is never feed them. You can never convince them they are doing something wrong, bad, hateful, etc. They thrive on starting flaming wars then sitting back and watch it grow. They will comment on the most trivial thing, even spelling and grammar errors, then enjoy people getting angry at how trivial that was. Their only goal is to incite anger.

Like other have said, best to ignore them and use the thread controls to flag or delete their posts. YouTube also has a method for reporting them, which I did once on someone that made a sexual comment on a video of my 4 year old daughter.


----------

